# Image Dynamics



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

So I called ID and asked them about their subwoofers. I spoke to a gentleman [not saying his name] told me that the IDQ and IDMAX are still made by ID in Ontario. 

Also they are NOT going out of business after they were bought out by PowerBass. 

I just wanted to share this knowledge with everyone on here.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

ebrahim said:


> So I called ID and asked them about their subwoofers. I spoke to a gentleman [not saying his name] told me that the IDQ and IDMAX are still made by ID in Ontario.
> 
> Also they are NOT going out of business after they were bought out by PowerBass.
> 
> I just wanted to share this knowledge with everyone on here.


That's nice.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/121804-my-negative-experience-image-dynamics.html


----------



## AuralSalvation (Oct 29, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> That's nice.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/121804-my-negative-experience-image-dynamics.html


Every company drops the ball once in a while, your experience while ****ty seems to be the exception to the rule.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Does Grizz have anything to say on this subject since he works for the Powerbass/PPI/SS company? Pretty soon we are going to have only 3 or 4 true companies supplying most main stream car audio lol. We will have whatever the parent company name is for these guys and then Maxxsonics, Kicker, and JL lol. Oh maybe make that 5 since Harmon probably will continue to grow as well.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had good, actually excellent, support every time I've done business with them before and now. I will continue to use their sub woofers.


----------



## Gaurd 123 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hay, that's a great think to start a good business and make it strong.to work with those which you know that they are all hard worker that's a good think in some people all business man could thinking like you.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

07azhhr said:


> Does Grizz have anything to say on this subject since he works for the Powerbass/PPI/SS company? Pretty soon we are going to have only 3 or 4 true companies supplying most main stream car audio lol. We will have whatever the parent company name is for these guys and then Maxxsonics, Kicker, and JL lol. Oh maybe make that 5 since Harmon probably will continue to grow as well.


 I don't think Alpine/Pioneer/Sony are going away 



Gaurd 123 said:


> Hay, that's a great think to start a good business and make it strong.to work with those which you know that they are all hard worker that's a good think in some people all business man could thinking like you.


LOLWUT?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Gaurd 123 said:


> Hay, that's a great think to start a good business and make it strong.to work with those which you know that they are all hard worker that's a good think in some people all business man could thinking like you.





benny said:


> LOLWUT?


Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


First I was like huh....Then I was like what.....


----------



## rideit (Nov 20, 2011)

bigbubba said:


> First I was like huh....Then I was like what.....


You know, the Queen's English is just too ripe with nuance....


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ebrahim said:


> So I called ID and asked them about their subwoofers. I spoke to a gentleman [not saying his name] told me that the IDQ and IDMAX are still made by ID in Ontario.
> 
> Also they are NOT going out of business after they were bought out by PowerBass.
> 
> I just wanted to share this knowledge with everyone on here.



i don't think it was ever said ID was shutting down. but more of a question of when would it be ran down, as in ran into the ground and not have the same rep and product as it did before the "buyout'.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> First I was like huh....Then I was like what.....


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, since the buyout actually happened many years ago I don't really see the point in all of this...


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

sooo... I've heard that the Arc Black subs have same build as IDQ is this true or was this the sales person selling me a $400 Arc sub? 

(still haven't purchased a sub, still on the wall between Arc Black and IDQ)

CC


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


This.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

AndyInOC said:


> Well, since the buyout actually happened many years ago I don't really see the point in all of this...


Not exactly


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

vwjmkv said:


> sooo... I've heard that the Arc Black subs have same build as IDQ is this true or was this the sales person selling me a $400 Arc sub?
> 
> (still haven't purchased a sub, still on the wall between Arc Black and IDQ)
> 
> CC


I wouldn't necessarily say they are the exact same but I know personally either Eric or Matt assisted the guys at Arc/shared the design of the IDQ when designing the original Arc 10 and 12... I don't believe they had anything to do with the design of the Black Series Sub-Line though.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

vwjmkv said:


> sooo... I've heard that the Arc Black subs have same build as IDQ is this true or was this the sales person selling me a $400 Arc sub?
> 
> (still haven't purchased a sub, still on the wall between Arc Black and IDQ)
> 
> CC


i am no engineer, but my eyes and ears tell me the black series has very little, if anything to do with the idq.

i love both subs, but the black IS to me a superior sub, it is also of course, more expensive. for one thing, the 10" version is definitely louder and goes a lil deeper on the same power.

however, i dont do much with ID anymore since Eric and Matt left, as i am always about personal relationships more than just strictly products.


----------



## ThaPhenom (Apr 15, 2010)

Good to know.


----------

